# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > بطولة كأس القارات 2009 >  تشكيلة اسبانيا ضد نيوزيلاندا

## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

يخوض الماتادرو الأسباني بطل أوروبا أولي مبارياته في المجموعة الأولي بكاس القارات أمام المنتخب النيوزيلاندي في الساعة الـ 9.30 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة علي ملعب رويال بافوكينج بمدينة روستنبورغ و سيقود المباراة تحكيمياّ الحكم الأفريقي الشهير كوفي كودجا كما سيدخل المدرب ديل بوسكي للقاء بكامل تشكيلته الأساسية من أجل ارهاب المنافسين منذ البداية و إليكم تشكيلة الفريقين المتوقعة في المباراة :

تشكيلة المنتخب الأسباني المتوقعة :

*كاسياس*

*كابديفيا  - مارشينا   -  بيكي  -   راموس*

*تشافي  - ألونسو  -  فابريغاس*

*كازورلا  -  فيا  - توريس*

تشكيلة المنتخب النيوزيلاندي المتوقعة : 

*باناتيني*

*برايت - بوينس - بريتزس - بارون* 

*براون - بروكي*

*كيلين - جيمس* 

*إليوت - كريستي*

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالتوفيق للاسبان 
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

راؤؤل مش موجود بالتشكيله على الاحتياط صح 

 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------

